# Solved: how do you change display adapter in normal mode



## ncgirl23 (Sep 28, 2005)

. My screen has large letters and is warbled. I went to windows help menu troubleshooting. It said if you operate the display adapter driver in safe mode then it will cause this to happen. I changed found out how to change it back to normal mode, but the the screen is still the same.


----------



## elgeektech (Oct 5, 2005)

NC Win98 or XP?  
Go to start/settings/control panel/display/Setting/ under *colors * is it true color (32 bit) but If it's set on 16 colors change it. If the only choice you have is 16 colors you will need to re-install your display adapter drivers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How long has it been like this? What started it? Do you have the correct display adapter drivers installed? Can you change the resolution in Display Properties?


----------



## ncgirl23 (Sep 28, 2005)

My system was wiped out by a someone who uploaded spyware and virus to my computer and I had to reinstall win 98 cd rom. I was able to save most everything but it was accidentally set on safe mode. My text and colors were off and a lot of my drivers dont work. I thought it was maybe the drivers but then I realized it had been on safe mode. I thought that by being on safe mode it was causing my drivers not to work. I thought by changing it to normal mode, it would correct itself but I was wrong. My display settings (properties menu) are 16 bit. My driver is Standard PCI adapter VGA. How do install the driver?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like that before this is all over, you will need some detailed information about your system in order to find the drivers that you need.

Download and install PCWizard







. It will analyze your system and give you a lot of detailed information about it.

Look in the section about display and see what it says about what display adapter you have and we can then look for a driver.


----------



## ncgirl23 (Sep 28, 2005)

I figured out the problem. I was looking at my programs running and I went to c: drive where my files and folders are and found the drivers folders, I had already downloaded sis 6320 and I clicked on setup and installed it. My screen is crisp and clear, so everythings back  Except for a black bar on the left hand side. How do I get rid of that?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No idea what the black bar may be, but your monitor settings may have something to do with it, too. Check all your connections and especially the one from the monitor to your PC.


----------



## ncgirl23 (Sep 28, 2005)

I adjusted the setting from 800x400 to 600x400 and it got rid of the box. I appreciate your advice. Thanks for your time, and it was very helpful


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That seems kind of large, but if you're happy.....


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Mark it 'Solved' please, using Thread Tools


----------

